# 6'5" 250 lbs - Need 29er full suspension bike that fits



## azman (Aug 23, 2008)

Anyone have any suggestions for extra large full suspension 29er bikes for a guy 6'5" and 250lbs?

I currently own a Gary Fisher Big Sur hardtail and have had it for about 5 years. It is much better than the bike I had previously, but I still find myself popping wheelies on uphill climbs, and feel like I am going to fly over the handlebars on downhills if I hit the smallest obstacle. 

I think I am ready for a bike that actually fits me and is full suspension, and I like the 29 inch wheel concept. 

I am looking at the Kona Hei Hei 29er, and Gary Fisher Hi Fi Plus 29er, mainly because they are the only FS 29ers available at stores here in Portland OR. 

Anyone have any other suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

You're kind of at the small end of the spectrum for the XXL model , but....

http://www.turnerbikes.com/08sultan.html


----------



## sikocycles (Oct 10, 2005)

Spec FSR


----------



## Bunyan (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey,
I've got 1/2" and 10lbs on you and I'm loving my Stumpy FSR 29er in XL. I could have gone with an XXL but the XL fit me perfect and so far it's held up to anything I've thrown at it. The brain has also been awesome on the single track trails. 
I've finally taken the Stumpy off some jumps and I she's held up like a champ. 

Either way, you'll love the 29er size bike. 
Good luck to ya.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

If you have the cash - Ventana El Capitan, XT cranks, X9, Reba or White Brothers thru-axle, and Mikesee wheels.


----------



## SVO (May 25, 2005)

Lenz- he goes XXL on multiple FS 29er models


----------



## azman (Aug 23, 2008)

*The Brain???*



Bunyan said:


> The brain has also been awesome on the single track trails.


Excuse my ignorance, but what is "the brain"? 

Yeah I'm leaning towards the 2009 Stumpjumper FSR Comp 29er in XXL, for $2,700. I would buy a frame and build my own but I want to keep costs down, and this looks pretty good.

Thanks everyone for their suggestions and comments.


----------



## TLL (Apr 28, 2008)

azman said:


> Anyone have any suggestions for extra large full suspension 29er bikes for a guy 6'5" and 250lbs?


Before you jump on an XXL make sure an XL is too small for you. I'm 6'4" and ride XL bikes: you may not need to jump up a size unless you have really long legs and arms.


----------



## azman (Aug 23, 2008)

TLL said:


> Before you jump on an XXL make sure an XL is too small for you. I'm 6'4" and ride XL bikes: you may not need to jump up a size unless you have really long legs and arms.


I'm way too big for the 21" Gary Fisher hardtail I have now. I have sat on and test ridden a couple XL or 21" full suspension 29ers, and they feel better with bigger wheels, but they are still too small. I do have long legs and arms.

It's funny. Sales people and friends keep trying to tell me I might make do with a smaller bike. They wouldn't say that about a shirt or pair of jeans. Why should bikes be different?


----------



## eljugador (May 11, 2008)

The largest Titus Racer X 29er is pretty big. They will do a custom for you as well.


----------



## dieselcruiserhead (Aug 3, 2007)

I am 6'5 and ride XL and pull it off and currently prefer it. I found a bike that fits like a "big XL" so it works great as an intermediate size. There are lots of tights switch backs around here so I prefer the smaller bike. With a 29er in full suspension the chain stays are long so you can climb well despite the smaller size. 

But I am having some issues here and there, mostly with having my bars too low/back so currently I'm realizing it is easy for me to endo (did it twice last night). So I am wondering if I should be longer up top and have something more in front of me. The shorter stem of a longer bike helps a lot, particularly with 29er as the wheels are so large/gyroscopic. 

So basically I am going through this myself. If you search I also have a thread called "teetering on the brink of XXL" that has really good info for those of us on the cusp... Hope it helps...


----------



## Bunyan (Dec 16, 2007)

azman said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but what is "the brain"?
> 
> Yeah I'm leaning towards the 2009 Stumpjumper FSR Comp 29er in XXL, for $2,700. I would buy a frame and build my own but I want to keep costs down, and this looks pretty good.
> 
> Thanks everyone for their suggestions and comments.


Hey Azman,
Sorry to get back to ya so late. The "brain" is a "smart" shock system that will release when needed or give the bike more of a hard tail feel. Basically it will sense if the shock or bump is coming from a root (ground) or from you jumping a log or simillar. 
I believe the '09s are going to have a Fox and not the brain. Either way you'd have an awesome bike. 
Good luck to ya.


----------



## SVO (May 25, 2005)

dieselcruiserhead said:


> I am 6'5 and ride XL and pull it off and currently prefer it. I found a bike that fits like a "big XL" so it works great as an intermediate size. There are lots of tights switch backs around here so I prefer the smaller bike. With a 29er in full suspension the chain stays are long so you can climb well despite the smaller size.
> 
> But I am having some issues here and there, mostly with having my bars too low/back so currently I'm realizing it is easy for me to endo (did it twice last night). So I am wondering if I should be longer up top and have something more in front of me. The shorter stem of a longer bike helps a lot, particularly with 29er as the wheels are so large/gyroscopic.
> 
> So basically I am going through this myself. If you search I also have a thread called "teetering on the brink of XXL" that has really good info for those of us on the cusp... Hope it helps...


Bars low and back RESIST endo- Just the opposite you're saying. Endo problems stem from center of gravity. The moto-look riser bars are part of the problem for tall riders who ride up, rather than lift/shuttle. Long legs, full leg extension equals high saddle. Drop that saddle on downhills. Get one of the Maverick/Sette/Gravity seatposts if need to drop while riding. Cheers.


----------



## dieselcruiserhead (Aug 3, 2007)

To an extent but if you bars are under your chin and you snag a rock, versus more in front of you, can endo easily and more easily. Basically, I don't think your comment mostly makes sense but is not completely right. I can see how higher or taller and higher would make it feel more like a lever and push the bike farther forward.

I basically have to take strong steps to lean back (and am doing fine). Likewise I have to get down nice and low to climb effectively. The biggest issue is with casual riding when standing, if not paying attention I find that I could easily fly right over the bars if I were to get snagged up. I am going to mess around with longer stem and taller bars, weight the benis versus the drawbacks. See what happens. For all I know you might be right... I wish the frame were longer, that would make that "center of gravity" a little more neutral.


----------



## 29WI (Mar 25, 2008)

I fit well on the Niner XL's - check out and demo some XL's before you go with a XXL. It feels like a much larger bike then my old AMP in XL, effective seat tube of 22 and tt of 25.25 should be enough, such as a Nine RIP or JET. Seat height is reasonable to get full leg extension with my 38 inch inseam.

Otherwise Lenz and Specialized make XX's - good luck!


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

The Stumpjumper in XL will probably fit you pefrectly. I'm 6'4" and I had to add a riser bar because the flat bars that came on the bike were just a touch too much reach.


----------



## vierra (Jun 19, 2008)

I've had the specialized fsr stumpjumper 29er xxl for about two months, im 6'5 240. I tried both xl and xxl. Both fit well, both would probably work well, the xl was probably more what I was used to. 

But I think what I have been used to were bikes that are a tad too small. Last bike was xl gary fisher mt tam hard tail. This xxl fits great and feels amazing to ride. Everything is easier with this bike compared with my other bike, switchbacks (even though its longer, not a problem, even better because im centered comfortable in the bike ), climbing, rolling over everything. Note: this is my first full suspension, so I could be extra stoked about that. Also, just did a 12 hour solo race with this bike, very comfortable bike. Wouldnt trade it for a smaller bike.


----------

